# 2000 Nisssan Sentra SE 2.0 not running



## 2000nissansentra (May 10, 2016)

just recently when i came back home i try to start my car and it only runs for 5 mins or so then it shuts off. my brother who has driven complains that it also gets terrible gas mileage. Not sure the the problem is, car has 210k miles on it. I believe it may be a bad fuel pump. I would appreciate any advice or suggestions given. Thanks

If i decide to buy the fuel pump, could i get a recommendation on where to buy one at a low cost?
found one here at http://www.1aauto.com/nissan-sentra-electric-fuel-pump-module/i/1afpu00372?f=663539&y=2000

dont know much about 1aauto but if someone has purchased a similar product from their website let me know. please


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would try to pull any codes first, might save you a few $$$


----------



## 2000nissansentra (May 10, 2016)

it's not throwing any codes though


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a bad fuel pump might be why the vehicle is shutting off, the bad gas mileage could be a bad 02 sensor or....


----------

